# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  продам разные вещицы фирмы ZEPTER

## Trilogy

Мини-тёрка Цептер (Zepter) (Код: VGW-0053)

Изготовлена из нетоксичного, безопасного для продуктов полипропилена.  Оснащена очень острым фигурным лезвием из нержавеющей стали.

Цена: 70грн

совершенно новая, ни разу не использовалась.

----------


## Trilogy

*продаю* 
*Аппарат Вакси для герметичной упаковки пакетов (c насосом) Цептер (Код: VOM-017-P)*

описание как им пользоваться, а вот и видеоhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TMKXdwkw-A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

              В пакеты можно упаковать все виды продуктов от необработанных до готовых блюд.
      Пакеты для этой вакуумной системы - многоразового использования.  Поэтому всегда делайте пакет чуть больше необходимого размера, чтобы  иметь возможность использовать его повторно.
      Подготовленное блюдо можно хранить в вакуум-пакете в холодильнике. А  приготовить в любой момент - просто опустить пакет в кипящую воду.
      Впервые, благодаря вакуум-пакету, появилась возможность упаковывать  продукты в том виде, как Вы привыкли покупать в магазине. Это значит, что  и Вы теперь в состоянии самостоятельно герметично упаковать продукты.
      В пакеты Vacsy  можно упаковывать все виды продуктов питания: от необработанных до  готовых блюд. Пакеты Vacsy препятствуют обезвоживанию продуктов, которое  может произойти, когда мясо, рыба или овощи и фрукты хранятся в  морозильнике.
      Они прекрасно подходят для транспортировки продуктов, если Вы  собираетесь в дорогу (продукты надежно защищены, герметично закрыты и не  занимают много места).
      Аппарат для герметичной упаковки пакетов и пакеты Vacsy незаменимы, особенно в сезон летне-осенних заготовок.
      Vacsy -пакеты прекрасно сохранят исвежезамороженные, и уже  приготовленные продукты. Потратьте один деньна заготовки овощей, ягод,  фруктов и зелени, и потом, используя их втечение года, Вы сэкономите  много времени и сил.
      Более того, Вы сможете приготовить их в тех жепакетах. Опустите  неоткрытый пакет в кипящую воду на необходимое время. Затем откройте его  и подавайте блюдо.
      Вы можете использовать Vacsy -пакеты, чтобы защититьВашу одежду от  влаги на отдыхе или упаковав в пакеты зимнюю одежду в летний период.
      Путешествуя в очень влажном климате, можно упаковать скоропортящиеся изделия или документы в Vacsy -пакеты.
      В Vacsy-пакетах можно хранить серебряные изделеия это сохранит их от потемнения.

*продаю по цене 2300грн

Цена в магазине 495 евро!!!

*п.с. аппарат новый не использовался.

----------


## Trilogy

*Жидкое мыло Swisso Logical Gold от Цептер (Код: PNK-421-G)*

              Золотое мыло от компании Цептер может стать необычным подарком для  любимого человека. Теперь жидкое мыло появилиоь в уникальном, золотистом  цвете!!!

    Новейшая золотистая линия Zepter приглашает всех в страну Eldorado в роскошь и блеск драгоценных камней.

    Алоя Вера – увлажняет и смягчает кожу
    Эхинацея – усиливает естественную защиту кожи
    Пантенол (витамин В5) – восстанавливает кожу
    Витамины С и Е – защищают от холода, ветра и свободных радикалов

    Благодаря золотистым составляющим в мыле теперь каждый может  чувствовать себя особенным. Кроме золотистого сияния, линия Eldorado  сделает кожу исключительно мягкой, гладкой и предаст телу здоровый вид.



цена : 190 грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Многофункциональный миксер Микси (mixSy) от Цептер (Zepter) (Код: VO-022-K)*

      

Питание: 230 – 240 В, 50 Гц
  	Потебляемая мощность: 170 Вт
	Скорость вращения:
  	    Скорость 1 - 11 000 об/мин
	    Скорость 2 - 16 000  об/мин
	Тип изоляции: Двойная обмотка
	Защитный выключатель с импульсным контактом
	Длина: 33 см.
	Вес: 925 гр.
	Спиралевидный кабель - 1,5 м

  	Пожалуйста, выключайте устройство на 10 минут через каждые 5 минут непрерывного использования/работы.
  	Все материалы не подвержены коррозии, не вступают в химическую реакцию с  продуктами питания, следовательно, пища сохраняет натуральный вкус. 
*Комплектация:* 
*Насадка-измельчитель*
  	    - Измельчает свежие фрукты и овощи
	    - Измельчает овощи и еду для малышей
	    - Смешивает тесто, отжимает сок из ягод и фруктов
	    - Крошит лед
  	MixSy позволяет готовить пищу быстрее и проще, чем когда-либо. С  насадкой-измельчителем Вы можете приготовить пюре из овощей, соусы и  детское питание в мгновение ока. Вы можете использовать MixSy прямо в  кастрюле, стоящей на плите. Его можно использовать для измельчения  овощей и фруктов для салатов, фраппе (охлажденных десертов) и джема.  Десерты, бисквиты и блинчики готовятся быстро и без труда. MixSy  равномерно и тщательно перемешивает как густое, так и жидкое тесто.  Насадка-измельчитель многофункциональна, она за считанные секунды  раздробит кубики льда или измельчит замороженные фрукты для охлажденных  напитков.
*Насадка-взбиватель*
  	    - Смешивает молоко и фруктовые соки
	    - Смешивает соусы
	    - Взбивает сливки и яичные белки
  	Насадка-взбиватель также практична и многофункциональна. Вы обнаружите,  как просто готовится белый или любой другой соус, который Вы пожелаете.  Всего за несколько мгновений Вы можете приготовить десерты и поразить  своих друзей аппетитными тирамису, тонизирующими напитками,  кондитерскими изделиями с кремом и собственной выпечкой.  Насадка-взбиватель - идеальное приспособление для взбивания яичных  белков, приготовления суфле и молочных коктейлей. Она также сбивает  обезжиренное молоко в легкую пену, которая идеально заменит взбитые  сливки. Перед подачей на стол можно украсить или, по желанию, добавить  ягоды, измельченные фрукты, тертый шоколад или орехи.
*Насадка-венчик*
  	    - Взбивает майонез
	    - Делает картофельное пюре
	    - Смешивает коктейли, шейки и напитки со льдом
	    - Готовит косметические кремы и маски
  	Вы можете с легкостью за несколько секунд приготовить майонез!  Благодаря универсальной насадке-венчику, Вы можете конкурировать с  лучшими поварами в приготовлении великолепного майонеза. С  насадкой-венчиком Вы можете приготовить смеси густой и кремообразной  консистенции, например, тесто для блинов, омлеты, картофельное пюре и  разнообразные заправки к салатам.

	Энтузиасты красоты могут даже использовать насадку-венчик для  приготовления средств для ухода за лицом и телом в домашних условиях.  Чтобы приготовить кремы и маски для лица и даже зубную пасту, надо  только выбрать все ингредиенты и смешать их с помощью насадки-венчика
*Мельница-процессор*
  	    - Перемалывает крупы, орехи, кофе и сахар
	    - Натирает сыр
	    - Измельчает зелень и специи
  	Измельчает, растирает и перемалывает для гарниров орехи, включая  миндаль, зелень, зерна и крупы, шоколад, сыр, сахар, специи, хлеб,  кофейные зёрна, лук, чеснок, хрен, петрушку и сваренные вкрутую яйца.

  	С помощью мельницы-процессора Вы можете натереть сыр, приготовить  панировочные сухари и измельчить зелень и специи, необходимые для  приготовления любых блюд. С мельницей-процессором у Вас не будет проблем  с измельчением круп или орехов. Миндаль, грецкие орехи, сахар, шоколад и  множество других ингредиентов могут быть измельчены на мелкие кусочки  или размолоты в порошок, в случае необходимости, и Вы можете украсить  Ваши десерты, как пожелаете. Если Вы хотите насладиться чашечкой  хорошего кофе, нет ничего лучше свежемолотого кофе, который наполнит  изумительным ароматом Ваш дом.
*Насадка – нож для мяса*
  	Рубит мясо и овощи, делает фарш, измельчает рыбу (как сырую, так и готовую), режет твердые овощи.
*Мерная ёмкость*
  	Объем: 800 мл
  	Изготовлена из поликарбоната – нетоксичного, ударопрочного,  теплостойкого материала, который выдерживает нагрев до 150°C, пригоден  для использования в морозильнике и микроволновой печи. Мерную ёмкость  можно мыть в посудомоечной машине.
175.00 EUR

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.12.2012 в 11:54 ----------

[/COLOR]*Набор посуды ЮНИОР от Цептер (Zepter) 10 элементов (Код: TF-500)*




   
                                                                           	Наборы посуды Цептер включают кухонную посуду - необходимую,  функциональную и полезную в каждом доме. В каждом из этих предметов  можно готовить, сервировать и хранить как продукты, так и готовые блюда.

*В набор посуды ЮНИОР* компании Zepter (Цептер) входят все необходимые на кухне кастрюли, сковороды и миски для приготовления вкусной и полезной пищи (всего 10 элементов):
  			-  Посуда 2,0 л  &#216;20 см (TF-020-20)
			-  Кастрюля 4,2 л  &#216;20 см (TF-042-20)
			-  Пароварка 2,4 л &#216;20 см (TF-987-20)
			-  Комби-миска с пластиковой крышкой 1,9 л &#216;20 см (TF-984-20-NG)
			-  Корзина для приготовления на пару 18 см (TF-420-18-C)
			-  Ручка-вакуумная присоска (TF-K04-SK-I)
			-  Книга рецептов (PMH-124-08)  			-  Три пластиковые крышки &#216;20 см (TF-984-20-LT)  

	На основе этого комплекта можно собрать *Цептер-систему* из:
	1. TF-037-20
	2. TF-987-20
	3. TF-984-20-NG
	4. TF-K04-SK-I

*Пароварка* — это очень важная составная Цептер-системы. Она  незаменима при приготовлении блюд для здорового питания. Ведь всем  известно, что блюда приготовленные на пару особенно полезны для детей и  пожилых людей. Их также используют при лечебном и диетическом питании.  Продукты (мясо, рыба, овощи, фрукты) варятся на пару, без добавления  воды и жира, что позволяет сохранить максимальное количество питательных  веществ и витаминов.
	Пароварку помещают в кастрюлю одного с ней диаметра, заполняют продуктами и плотно закрывают, чтобы обеспечить циркуляцию пара.

	С помощью *комби-миски* можно не только красиво подать готовое  блюдо, её можно использовать в качестве крышки для увеличения объёма  посуды (кастрюли, пароварки).

* Ручка-вакуумная присоска* необходима, когда нужно снять с кастрюли или пароварки комби-миску, которую использовали в качестве крышки.

*Корзина для приготовления на пару* свободно входит в кастрюлю. Она очень удобна для приготовления бульона:  все то, из чего вы обычно варите бульон, можно теперь просто сложить в  сетку и опустить в кастрюлю с водой. По завершении варки корзинка с содержимым вынимается - остается чистый бульон.
	Кроме того, корзинку удобно применять для бланширования. Рекомендуется готовить в ней также пельмени, макароны, вареники.

	А *книга рецептов* позволит Вам смело освоиться с посудой Цептер (Zepter).

  	Изготовлено: Zepter-Италия
	Материал: нержавеющая сталь Хром/Никель 18/10 (Cr/Ni 18/10)
	Посуду Цептер можно мыть в посудомоечной машине, сняв предварительно термоконтролёр.


                                                                   Цена:686.00 EUR

----------


## Trilogy

цена:199 грн
*на сайте 25 евро!*

----------


## gazik_one

можно подробнее про прибор для измельчения продуктов? оно рубит кубиками? или в пыль? что можно молоть? лед? орехи?

----------


## Trilogy

Добрый день! с Рождеством! прибор для измельчения продуктов рубит кубиками овощи, фрукты, есть насадка что взбивает тесто, крем, супы, другая насадка для чая, напитков.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.01.2013 в 11:28 ----------

*Точилка для ножей Цептер (Zepter)*

      
                                                                               Точилка для ножей удобна и проста в применении. Является необходимой вещью на каждой кухне.
                                                                         Цена: 100 грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Овощерезка Цептер (Zepter)* 

Эксклюзивный подарок от Цептер.      Овощерезка изготовлена из нейтрального к продуктам пластика.
      В комплекте - 2 дисковых двусторонних лезвия (4 функции) из нержавеющей стали хром/никель 18/10.
      Страна-изготовитель: Италия. 


                                                                   Цена: 390 грн
новая в коробке

----------


## podolya01

Добрый вечер! Заинтересовала кастрюля на 2 литра сколько стоит? Можно ли купить одну?

----------


## Trilogy

Добрый! ответ в лс.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.01.2013 в 12:41 ----------

*Лосьон для рук Swisso Logical от Цептер* 


 
                                 Великолепный лосьон, легко впитывается, рекомендуется использовать  каждый раз после мытья рук. Его активные компоненты обладают смягчающим  действием, делая кожу более нежной, и оставляют защитную пленку,  предотвращающую потерю влаги.

    Свежий экстракт эхинацеи защищает кожу от раздражения и улучшает естественный иммунитет.
    Пантенол и экстракт алоэ вера оживляют, увлажняют и питают кожу.



                                                                   Цена: 20.00 EUR

----------


## Trilogy

Набор новый в него входят следующие 6 предметов: 

      Вакcи насос с подставкой и адаптером
      Стеклянный контейнер квадратный (малый) 15х15х8,5 см; объём 0,9 л
      Стеклянный контейнер квадратный (средний) 19х19х9,5 см; объём 1,75 л
      Стеклянный контейнер квадратный (большой) 22х22х10,5 см; объём 2,9 л
Пробки для бутылок, диаметр 17-20 мм,2 шт. в упаковке      


 
сроки хранения продуктов в Вакси на картинке.


Цена: 299.00 EUR

----------


## Trilogy

Продам кофе машину 
*Кофейный аппарат Zespresso Cafe от Цептер (Zepter)(АПАРАТ НОВЫЙ)*

              Отличное решение для приготовления замечательного итальянского эспрессо простым и удобным способом.

*Состоит* из съёмного прозрачного контейнера для воды, вибрирующей  помпы с давлением в 20 бар и ручки для варки кофе в системе  ""prefusion"", благодаря чему кофе получает неповторимый аромат. На  простой и удобной панели всего две кнопки, которые сигнализируют о  включении прибора и готовности начать варку кофе после того, как вода  нагреется до нужной температуры. Это самый простой из всех возможных  способов приготовления. Кофе-машина позволяет в соответствии с  индивидуальными предпочтениями приготовить традиционный или, так  называемый, ""продленный"" эспрессо за необычайно короткое время.

     Прибор объединяет в себе последние технологические достижения, которые обеспечивают:
        -  оптимальную температуру воды в 85 С
        -  соответствующее давление воды, нагнетаемое в капсуле с кофе
        -  быстрое время приготовления, всего 25-30 секунд
        -  богатую пенку цвета ореха с густой однородной структурой без  маленьких пузырьков воздуха, спадающих сразу после приготовления кофе.  

     Выберите из коллекции Zespresso Cafe сорт кофе, который Вы хотите  попробовать, принимая во внимание смесь кофе и его крепость. Со вкусом  подобранные 4 сорта кофе расфасованы в специальные капсулы, которые  содержат ровно столько кофе, сколько нужно для приготовления одной чашки  эспрессо, а именно 6-7 граммов. Каждая капсула - это 100% натурального,  свежего молотого кофе без дополнительных искусственных ингредиентов.
      Сорта кофе (в упаковке 30 капсул):
*Barista* - насыщенный эспрессо со сбалансированным вкусом, смесь  сортов Арабика и Робуста наивысшего качества. Кофе Barista  характеризуется средней густотой, низкой кислотностью, деликатным  вкусом, а также пряной нотой, которая подчеркивает его особенность.

*Intenso* - смесь с интенсивным вкусом на основе индийской и  вьетнамской Робусты, что придает кофе крепкую консистенцию с характерным  вкусом и ароматом, а также яркую ноту шоколада и табака. Великолепная  густая и бархатная пенка роскошно дополняет эспрессо, оставляя на нёбе  привкус долгое время после его дегустации.

*Intenso* - типичный итальянский эспрессо с выразительным вкусом и  ароматом, собранный из трех сортов кофе Арабика наивысшего качества.  Интенсивная обжарка зерен бразильского сорта Сантос Арабика дает среднюю  кислотность и тонкий шоколадный привкус. Гармонию вкуса дополняют  лучшие сорта колумбийского и гватемальского кофе, обогащая его  характерным легким фруктовым привкусом с доминирующей апельсиновой  нотой.

*Decaffenato* - деликатный и мягкий, с бархатной консистенцией и  пышной пенкой. Этот кофе без кофеина идеально подходит для употребления  перед сном. Тонкий шоколадно-цитрусовы й акцент подчеркивает особенность  кофе, позволяя сполна насладиться богатством его вкуса и аромата.


*Технические характеристики:*
    габариты (ширина х высота х глубина): 18см х 26,5см х 31см
    вес: 4 кг    
    напряжение: 220-240в-50/60Гц
    мощность: 820-980 Вт
    объём резервуара: 1000см3
    рабочая температура: номинальная - 90 С , средняя - 85 С
    давление насоса воды: 20 бар.

                                                                   Цена: 1699грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Моющее средство ZEP-TOP от Цептер* 

Новое моющее средство ZEP-TOP
    Изготовлено: Zepter-Италия
    Объем : 500 ml
       Цена: 44 грн

----------


## Trilogy

Продам Лампу Биоптрон (Новая).

*Основные области применения светотерапии Биоптрон:*
      - заживление ран  (язвы нижних конечностей, пролежни, ожоги, раны);
    - снятие боли в ревматологии, физиотерапии и спортивной медицине;
    - в косметологии (успешно восстанавливает кожу, утратившую свою  привлекательность в связи с болезнями, возрастом и стрессами, и  продлевает здоровье кожи).

      Никаких отрицательных побочных эффектов при использовании светотерапии  Биоптрон не выявлено. Светотерапия Биоптрон известна во всем мире и  принята как новый метод лечения, а также применяется в профилактической и  реабилитационной медицине.

      Биоптрон Компакт ІІІ разработан для использования в домашних условиях, в  клиниках, в косметических салонах и медицинских центрах. Благодаря  своим небольшим размерам и удобной конструкции, прибор очень прост в  использовании, и его можно брать с собой в путешествия. Диаметр фильтра -  40 мм. В приборе Биоптрон Компакт имеется вмонтированный таймер,  подающий звуковые сигналы каждые 2 минуты, что обеспечивает четкий  контроль за временем проведения сеанса.

*Применение светотерапии Биоптрон:*
    Светотерапия Биоптрон применяется индивидуально. Продолжительность  каждого сеанса и всего курса лечения зависит от характера проблемы и  состояния области воздействия.  В зависимости от показаний, Светотерапия  Биоптрон занимает всего несколько минут один или два раза в день.  Применяйте светотерапию, когда у Вас есть время расслабиться и  насладиться ее биостимулирующим эффектом.

      1. Перед началом лечения подготовьте область воздействия, очистив её.
    Обратите внимание: любые повязки, одежда должны быть удалены с области лечения.
    2. Расслабьтесь и направьте луч света на область воздействия. Держите  прибор под прямым углом 90° и на расстоянии приблизительно 10 см (4  дюйма). Луч света не должен перемещаться во время воздействия. Большие  области лечения обрабатывайте несколькими полями, одно за другим.
    3. Применяйте Светотерапию Биоптрон один-два раза в день, например,  утром и/или вечером, 4-10 минут, или в соответствии с рекомендациями  Вашего лечащего врача.
    4. Повторите указанные шаги для каждой области тела, нуждающейся в лечении.
    5. После использования отключите прибор от электросети!
    Для дополнительной информации обратитесь к инструкции по применению.
*Технические характеристики:*
      Приблизительный диаметр фильтра 4 см
    Параметры электросети 100-230 В~, 50/60 Гц
    Потребляемая мощность 56 ВА
    Номинальная мощность лампы 20 Вт
    Класс защиты Класс II , IP 20
    Тип прибора B
Вес без стойки 0,5 кг
     Длина волны 480 - 3400 нм
    Уровень поляризации >95% (590 - 1550 нм)
    Удельная мощность ca. 40 мВт/см2
    Плотность потока световой энергии в минуту ca. 2,4 Дж/см2
    Прибор соотвeтствуeт трeбованиям стандарта 93/42/ЕЕС для мeдицинского оборудования в ЕС 
      Сделано в Швейцарии



                                                                   Цена: 4900 грн

----------


## суок

добрый день.скажите пожалуйста ,а в аренду вы лампу можете сдать?очень большая проблемма с сосудами....

----------


## Trilogy

> добрый день.скажите пожалуйста ,а в аренду вы лампу можете сдать?очень большая проблемма с сосудами....


  только продажа

----------


## Trilogy

*Комплект ЛУНА Цептер (Zepter) на 2 персоны* 

Эти чашки поддерживают желаемую температуру благодаря специальной конструкции двойных стенок.
      В комплекте идут чашки вместе с блюдцами и чайными ложечками.


                                                                   Цена: 850 грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Кофеварка КИТТИ Цептер (Zepter)*


              Наслаждение чашкой кофе можно ощутить в полной мере только тогда, когда кофейник отвечает нашим требованиям.


                                                                   Цена: 735 грн

----------


## Trilogy

Лосьон для рук Swisso Logical Gold от Цептер (Код: PNK-420-G)

Лосьон от компании Цептер, который может стать необычным подарком для  любимого человека. Теперь  лосьон для рук появился в уникальном,  золотистом цвете!!!

    Новейшая золотистая линия Zepter приглашает всех в страну Eldorado в роскошь и блеск драгоценных камней.

    Алоя Вера – увлажняет и смягчает кожу
    Эхинацея – усиливает естественную защиту кожи
    Пантенол (витамин В5) – восстанавливает кожу
    Витамины С и Е – защищают от холода, ветра и свободных радикалов

    Благодаря золотистым составляющим в лосьоне для рук теперь каждый может  чувствовать себя особенным. Кроме золотистого сияния, линия Eldorado  сделает кожу исключительно мягкой, гладкой и предаст телу здоровый вид.

         Цена: 273 грн

----------


## Valley

Если торг возможен то куплю Биоптрон сейчас для себя. Детали по 067 7117430.

----------


## Trilogy

> *Овощерезка Цептер (Zepter)* 
> 
> Эксклюзивный подарок от Цептер.      Овощерезка изготовлена из нейтрального к продуктам пластика.
>       В комплекте - 2 дисковых двусторонних лезвия (4 функции) из нержавеющей стали хром/никель 18/10.
>       Страна-изготовитель: Италия. 
> 
> 
>                                                                    Цена: 390 грн
> новая в коробке
> ...


 в наличии

----------


## Trilogy

*Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter)*




*Как происходит очистка воды в системе Aqueena?* 
    В  самом начале путешествия воды через систему Aqueena растворенные в ней  загрязняющие вещества встречают барьер, состоящий из трёх  высокопроизводительных предварительных фильтров. Крупные частицы  диаметром от 20 мкр мм и больше, например, осадок, ржавчина и частицы  почвы, удаляются на первом, механическом предварительном фильтре  Aqueena.

    Более мелкие, невидимые невооруженным взглядом коллоидные частицы,  преодолевшие первое препятствие, задерживает второй механический  предварительный фильтр, который в 4 раза плотнее первого.

    Третий, абсорбиpующий фильтр на основе высококачественного  активированного угля удаляет хлор, легкие микрочастицы, некоторые  органические примеси и вещества, влияющие на вкус воды.

    Такая вода, прошедшая тройную фильтрацию, уже на этом этапе лучше любой  водопроводной воды, но это лишь начало. Следующий этап водоочистки в  приборе Aqueena происходит на полупроницаемой мембране, фильтрующей воду  на молекулярном уровне. Атомы чистой воды проходят через миллионы  невероятно мелких пор в мембране, видимых только под электронным  микроскопом, поскольку их размер не превышает 0,0001 микрона. Химические  вещества, органические примеси, токсины, тяжелые металлы,  тригалометаны, биологические примеси и сотни других растворенных в воде  загрязняющих веществ задерживаются, удаляются и вымываются.

    На сегодняшний день обратный осмос представляет собой наиболее  современную и надежную технологию водоочистки. Он используется даже для  удаления соли из морской воды.

    Цептер и далее совершенствует технологии. Фильтр Aqueena оснащен  передовым устройством для автоматического промывания мембраны. Эта новая  функция смывает примеси с поверхности мембраны, продлевая срок службы  мембраны и гарантируя чистоту очищенной воды с первой капли, практически  независимо от концентрации загрязнения, присутствовавшего в воде,  поступающей в систему. Все операции автоматизированы и осуществляются  без вмешательства владельца фильтра.

    После прохождения через мембрану очищенная вода медленно пропускается  через постугольный фильтр, состоящий из активированного угля, для  удаления летучих, газообразных веществ, которые могли пройти сквозь  мембрану.

    Теперь наша безопасная вода также имеет удивительный освежающий и  нейтральный вкус чистой воды, который можно сравнить только со вкусом  воды из высокогорных ручьев.
      В системе Aqueena нет слабых мест. Исключительного качества не только  вода, полученная с ее помощью, но и любой другой аспект системы Aqueena.  Непревзойденное качество исполнения, выбор наилучших материалов,  новаторские и полностью автоматические технические элементы, надежность,  безопасность и неповторимый скандинавский дизайн помогли компании  Цептер стать мировым лидером в секторе бытовых систем водоочистки.

    Среди технически прогрессивных особенностей фильтра Aqueena стоит особо  отметить автоматическую систему промывания мембраны, благодаря которой  увеличивается срок службы мембраны и одновременно улучшается качество  очищенной воды с самой первой капли. Блок очистки также оснащен  индикатором, позволяющим быстро убедиться в исправности системы.  Понятно, что такая совершенная система как Aqueena, оснащена встроенными  системами безопасности. Шведские инженеры не только разработали лучшую  систему электробезопасности (EN61558), но также, впервые в истории  бытовых фильтров для воды, создали систему защиты от протечки. Система  Aqueena - это не просто чистая вода, но и удобство, высокое качество  нашей повседневной жизни, безопасность и надежность в использовании на  долгие годы.

*Aqueena - преимущества чистоты* 
    - надежность технического обеспечения
    - уникальная система защита от протечек
    - автоматическая система промывания мембраны
    - максимальная электробезопасность
    - непревзойденное качество материалов
    - сертификат соответствия стандарту 58 ANSI/NSF
    - возможность очистки даже сильно загрязненной воды
    - исключительно высокохудожественный дизайн
    - произведено в Швеции
*Технические характеристики*
- производительность мембраны 43 галона
    - объём накопителя 17 литров
    - автоматическая промывка мембраны
    - минерализатор отсутствует
    - защита от протекания
    - насос в комплект

----------


## Trilogy

Фильтр для душа  Цептер предназначен для удаления свободного хлора из воды, поступающей в  душ (на 95-99%). Его установка позволит вам избежать неприятного  ощущения от чувства раздражения, щелущения и стягивания кожи после  приёма душа. Ваша кожа будет радовать Вас своей мягкостью и здоровым  видом!


*Принцип действия:* В качестве фильтрующей среды в фильтре для  душа используется медно-цинковый гранулированный материал высокой  очистки. При взаимодействии с водой он удаляет 95-99% свободного хлора,  присутствующего в воде, путём электрохимического преобразования  растворённого газообразного хлора в растворённые в воде ионы хлоридов.

*Установка:* Фильтр для душа легко устанавливается на смеситель (Установка не требует специальных навыков).

*Замена:* Меняется 1-2 раза в год, в зависимости от степени загрязнения водопроводной воды.

*Технические характеристики*
    Фильтр для душа предназначен для удаления свободного хлора из воды, поступающей в душ.
    Максимальное рабочее давление: 8.6 bar
    Материал: полипропилен высокого давления
    Фильтрующая среда: KDF 55
    Размеры: 67х67х124 мм                               
                                                                   Цена: 690 грн.

----------


## Trilogy

*Волшебная рукавичка из микрофибры от Цептер (Zepter)* 

          	Универсальная белая рукавичка из микрофибры Цептер.
  	Чтобы дом сиял чистотой, Ваша работа по дому была приятной и легкой,  эффект оставался надолго - пользуйтесь магической рукавичкой от Цептер!
*Рекомендации по использованию* 
	- сложите тряпочку в 4 раза так, чтобы получилось 8 очищающих поверхностей
	- положите руку на сложенную тряпочку и протирайте поверхность круговыми движениями или движениями из стороны в сторону
	- не нажимайте сильно на тряпочку, даже когда она надета на швабру
	- трите поверхность мягко, не давите на фибру (особенно это касается рукавички)
	- сильно загрязнённые поверхности перед использованием тряпочки следует предварительно смочить водой.

	ВНИМАНИЕ:
	Чтобы активировать волокна микрофибры, перед первым использованием дважды промойте тряпочку хозяйственным мылом.

*Как ухаживать за волшебными тряпочками из микрофибры Cleansy*
	- стирайте их хозяйственным мылом или в стиральной машине, используя обычные экологичные стиральные порошки
	- не используйте при стирке тряпочек отбеливатель или хлор; также не следует использовать любые ополаскиватели
	- регулярно стирайте тряпочку, чтобы продлить срок ее службы
	- не следует стирать тряпочки вместе с махровыми полотенцами, если  тряпочки не поместить в специальный мешок для деликатных тканей
	- чтобы полностью удалить бактерии из тряпочек, стирайте их при температуре 90°C
	- не гладьте

	ВНИМАНИЕ: Обращение с тряпочками в соответствии с указанными выше  рекомендациями обеспечит их долгое и эффективное использование.
  	Состав: 80% полиэстер - 20% полиамид


                                                                   Цена: 130 грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Моющее средство ZEP-TOP от Цептер (Zepter)* 


         Изготовлено: Zepter-Италия
 	Объем : 500 ml

  	Моющее средство ZEP-TOP входит в состав всех наборов посуды Zepter.


                                                                   Цена: 55грн

----------


## Trilogy

*Кухонный набор. 5 предметов.*

              Материал: нержавеющая сталь Хром/Никель 18/10 (Cr/Ni 18/10).
Набор из 5 предметов: Лопатка с продольными прорезями, Вилка для  жаркого, Половник, Ложка, Планка для подвешивания.                             
      Изготовлено: Zepter-Италия.


                                                                   Цена: 635грн

----------


## Ironie

Сколько стоит фильтр для питьевой воды?

----------


## Trilogy

> Продам кофе машину 
> *Кофейный аппарат Zespresso Cafe от Цептер (Zepter)(АПАРАТ НОВЫЙ)*
> Вложение 5741028Вложение 5741029Вложение 5741031
>               Отличное решение для приготовления замечательного итальянского эспрессо простым и удобным способом.
> 
> *Состоит* из съёмного прозрачного контейнера для воды, вибрирующей  помпы с давлением в 20 бар и ручки для варки кофе в системе  ""prefusion"", благодаря чему кофе получает неповторимый аромат. На  простой и удобной панели всего две кнопки, которые сигнализируют о  включении прибора и готовности начать варку кофе после того, как вода  нагреется до нужной температуры. Это самый простой из всех возможных  способов приготовления. Кофе-машина позволяет в соответствии с  индивидуальными предпочтениями приготовить традиционный или, так  называемый, ""продленный"" эспрессо за необычайно короткое время.
> 
>      Прибор объединяет в себе последние технологические достижения, которые обеспечивают:
>         -  оптимальную температуру воды в 85 С
> ...


 ап

----------


## ANGEL81

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно преобрести насадки на mixsy? Продаются ли они отдельно? наши были утеряны. Буду Вам очень признательна за ответ

----------


## Trilogy

Эта овощерезка имеет приспособление, предохраняющее пальцы от порезов.
      Корпус - серого цвета! производство Италия.


                                                                   Цена: 149 грн

----------


## Trilogy

Цена: 210 грн

----------


## Trilogy

Ап

----------


## Trilogy

Кофе машина Цептер в продаже

----------


## Trilogy

Продам фильтр для воды на столешницу СРОЧНО!!!

----------


## Абрамович29

Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter)
Сколько?

----------


## Кайфовая

так сколько стоит система очистки воды ?

----------


## Trilogy

> Продам кофе машину 
> *Кофейный аппарат Zespresso Cafe от Цептер (Zepter)(АПАРАТ НОВЫЙ)*
> Вложение 5741028Вложение 5741029Вложение 5741031
>               Отличное решение для приготовления замечательного итальянского эспрессо простым и удобным способом.
> 
> *Состоит* из съёмного прозрачного контейнера для воды, вибрирующей  помпы с давлением в 20 бар и ручки для варки кофе в системе  ""prefusion"", благодаря чему кофе получает неповторимый аромат. На  простой и удобной панели всего две кнопки, которые сигнализируют о  включении прибора и готовности начать варку кофе после того, как вода  нагреется до нужной температуры. Это самый простой из всех возможных  способов приготовления. Кофе-машина позволяет в соответствии с  индивидуальными предпочтениями приготовить традиционный или, так  называемый, ""продленный"" эспрессо за необычайно короткое время.
> 
>      Прибор объединяет в себе последние технологические достижения, которые обеспечивают:
>         -  оптимальную температуру воды в 85 С
> ...


 в продаже

----------


## Trilogy

> Продам кофе машину 
> *Кофейный аппарат Zespresso Cafe от Цептер (Zepter)(АПАРАТ НОВЫЙ)*
> Вложение 5741028Вложение 5741029Вложение 5741031
>               Отличное решение для приготовления замечательного итальянского эспрессо простым и удобным способом.
> 
> *Состоит* из съёмного прозрачного контейнера для воды, вибрирующей  помпы с давлением в 20 бар и ручки для варки кофе в системе  ""prefusion"", благодаря чему кофе получает неповторимый аромат. На  простой и удобной панели всего две кнопки, которые сигнализируют о  включении прибора и готовности начать варку кофе после того, как вода  нагреется до нужной температуры. Это самый простой из всех возможных  способов приготовления. Кофе-машина позволяет в соответствии с  индивидуальными предпочтениями приготовить традиционный или, так  называемый, ""продленный"" эспрессо за необычайно короткое время.
> 
>      Прибор объединяет в себе последние технологические достижения, которые обеспечивают:
>         -  оптимальную температуру воды в 85 С
> ...


 в наличии

----------


## Trilogy

Продам кофе машину 
*Кофейный аппарат Zespresso Cafe от Цептер (Zepter)(АПАРАТ НОВЫЙ)*

              Отличное решение для приготовления замечательного итальянского эспрессо простым и удобным способом.

*Состоит* из съёмного прозрачного контейнера для воды, вибрирующей  помпы с давлением в 20 бар и ручки для варки кофе в системе  ""prefusion"", благодаря чему кофе получает неповторимый аромат. На  простой и удобной панели всего две кнопки, которые сигнализируют о  включении прибора и готовности начать варку кофе после того, как вода  нагреется до нужной температуры. Это самый простой из всех возможных  способов приготовления. Кофе-машина позволяет в соответствии с  индивидуальными предпочтениями приготовить традиционный или, так  называемый, ""продленный"" эспрессо за необычайно короткое время.

     Прибор объединяет в себе последние технологические достижения, которые обеспечивают:
        -  оптимальную температуру воды в 85 С
        -  соответствующее давление воды, нагнетаемое в капсуле с кофе
        -  быстрое время приготовления, всего 25-30 секунд
        -  богатую пенку цвета ореха с густой однородной структурой без  маленьких пузырьков воздуха, спадающих сразу после приготовления кофе.  

     Выберите из коллекции Zespresso Cafe сорт кофе, который Вы хотите  попробовать, принимая во внимание смесь кофе и его крепость. Со вкусом  подобранные 4 сорта кофе расфасованы в специальные капсулы, которые  содержат ровно столько кофе, сколько нужно для приготовления одной чашки  эспрессо, а именно 6-7 граммов. Каждая капсула - это 100% натурального,  свежего молотого кофе без дополнительных искусственных ингредиентов.
      Сорта кофе (в упаковке 30 капсул):
*Barista* - насыщенный эспрессо со сбалансированным вкусом, смесь  сортов Арабика и Робуста наивысшего качества. Кофе Barista  характеризуется средней густотой, низкой кислотностью, деликатным  вкусом, а также пряной нотой, которая подчеркивает его особенность.

*Intenso* - смесь с интенсивным вкусом на основе индийской и  вьетнамской Робусты, что придает кофе крепкую консистенцию с характерным  вкусом и ароматом, а также яркую ноту шоколада и табака. Великолепная  густая и бархатная пенка роскошно дополняет эспрессо, оставляя на нёбе  привкус долгое время после его дегустации.

*Intenso* - типичный итальянский эспрессо с выразительным вкусом и  ароматом, собранный из трех сортов кофе Арабика наивысшего качества.  Интенсивная обжарка зерен бразильского сорта Сантос Арабика дает среднюю  кислотность и тонкий шоколадный привкус. Гармонию вкуса дополняют  лучшие сорта колумбийского и гватемальского кофе, обогащая его  характерным легким фруктовым привкусом с доминирующей апельсиновой  нотой.

*Decaffenato* - деликатный и мягкий, с бархатной консистенцией и  пышной пенкой. Этот кофе без кофеина идеально подходит для употребления  перед сном. Тонкий шоколадно-цитрусовы й акцент подчеркивает особенность  кофе, позволяя сполна насладиться богатством его вкуса и аромата.


*Технические характеристики:*
    габариты (ширина х высота х глубина): 18см х 26,5см х 31см
    вес: 4 кг    
    напряжение: 220-240в-50/60Гц
    мощность: 820-980 Вт
    объём резервуара: 1000см3
    рабочая температура: номинальная - 90 С , средняя - 85 С
    давление насоса воды: 20 бар.

                                                                   Цена: 1699грн[/QUOTE]

в продаже

----------


## Trilogy

Стеклянная ёмкость ТЕКСИ 2,5 л 


2 шт.
Материал: стекло (не взаимодействует с агрессивными химическими веществами и отвечает всем экологическим требованиям, усиленное, жаростойкое, можно мыть в посудомоечной машине и стерилизовать; не царапается и легко моется; не имеет запаха, не окрашивается и не впитывает посторонние запахи; обеспечивает гигиеничное хранение).

Применение: Текси можно использовать для хранения любых видов продуктов, а также для маринования и консервирования овощей и фруктов.

Предусматривает два варианта расположения на поверхности: вертикальный и наклонный;

Может использоваться для приготовления блюд на водяной бане.

Завинчивающаяся крышка для емкости ТЕКСИ изготовлена из ударопрочного материала - лексана.

Запатентованный клапан в центре крышки и силиконовая прокладка, проходящая по краю крышки, гарантируют герметичность контейнера.

цена: 1199 грн

----------


## Always

Цена на фильтр для воды? У вас модель с автоматической функцией отчистки мембраны? Гарантия есть? Договор при покупке надо подписывать?

----------


## Trilogy

ответила в ЛС

----------


## Trilogy

> *Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter)*
> 
> 
> Вложение 6256648
> 
> 
> *Как происходит очистка воды в системе Aqueena?* 
>     В  самом начале путешествия воды через систему Aqueena растворенные в ней  загрязняющие вещества встречают барьер, состоящий из трёх  высокопроизводительных предварительных фильтров. Крупные частицы  диаметром от 20 мкр мм и больше, например, осадок, ржавчина и частицы  почвы, удаляются на первом, механическом предварительном фильтре  Aqueena.
> 
> ...


 в продаже

----------


## Trilogy

цена 2299 грн

----------


## Trilogy

кофе машина в продаже!

----------


## Trilogy

> Вложение 8314694
> 
> цена 2299 грн


  :smileflag:

----------


## Trilogy

Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter) (Код: E-AQ-IMF-P)


Какую воду нам надо пить? 
Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter)Безусловно, для утоления жажды нет ничего лучше воды. Но можно ли считать это утверждение справедливым для всех типов воды? Если мы не можем доверять воде, текущей из крана, следует ли предпочесть ей бутилированную воду?

К сожалению, нет. Бутилированную воду подразделяют на минеральную воду, природную воду и столовую воду. Питьевую минеральную воду не рекомендуется употреблять постоянно и ежедневно. Врачи опасаются, что минеральные вещества и другие соединения могут неблагоприятно повлиять на здоровье, если употреблять их в значительных количествах. В качестве примера можно привести натрий, повышающий артериальное давление, либо нитраты или нитриты, которые блокируют транспорт кислорода и являются основной причиной метгемоглобинемии* и самопроизвольных абортов. Не следует забывать и о том, что кальций, при употреблении его в высоких концентрациях, обнаруженных в минеральной воде, может способствовать образованию почечных камней.

Качество натуральной питьевой воды в значительной степени зависит от качества источника этой воды, технологии заполнения бутылок и дезинфекции, качества оборудования и водораспределительной системы. Выбирая марку бутилированной воды, мы не можем объективно судить о ее качестве. Нам следует помнить, что родниковая вода, как и любая другая вода, полученная из-под земли, также с высокой вероятностью может оказаться загрязненной. Столовая вода часто представляет собой простую водопроводную воду и отличается от нее только отсутствием вкуса хлора.

Бутилированную воду всех марок производят на заводах, затем перевозят на оптовые склады, откуда она поступает в продовольственные магазины. Обычно перемещение бутылки между заводом и полкой в магазине занимает несколько недель. Нам бы не пришло в голову хранить питьевую воду в течение такого длительного времени у себя дома. Всем известно, что питьевую воду, как и остальные пищевые продукты, следует употреблять в свежем виде. Едва ли следует считать хорошей идеей и грузовую перевозку бутылок с питьевой водой на большие расстояния, особенно с учетом дополнительного загрязнения и повышения стоимости.

В большинстве случаев мы выбираем бутилированную воду, считая, что у нас нет другого выбора. Однако это дорогостоящий и очень неудобный выход. Принимая решение о том, что источником питьевой воды в нашем доме будет бутилированная вода, мы обрекаем себя на ношение сотен тяжелых бутылок, от которых надо избавляться после того, как вода использована, что усугубляет и без того сильное загрязнение окружающей среды. Но, несмотря на неудобство и высокую стоимость бутилированной воды, мы не можем быть уверенными в том, что вода внутри бутылки действительно высокого качества. 

Aqueena приносит здоровье и комфорт всей семье 
- в доме всегда под рукой чистая, полезная для здоровья вода
- значительно улучшается вкус и аромат кофе и чая
- блюда и напитки становятся вкуснее
- безальтернативный вариант для приготовления детского питания
- кристально чистые и имеющие идеальную форму кубики льда
- более легкие и дешевые сумки с покупками, в которых нет тяжелых бутылок с водой
- всегда идеально чистые чaйник и кофеварка

Как происходит очистка воды в системе Aqueena? 

Система обратного осмоса ЦептерВ самом начале путешествия воды через систему Aqueena растворенные в ней загрязняющие вещества встречают барьер, состоящий из трёх высокопроизводительных предварительных фильтров. Крупные частицы диаметром от 20 мкр мм и больше, например, осадок, ржавчина и частицы почвы, удаляются на первом, механическом предварительном фильтре Aqueena.

Более мелкие, невидимые невооруженным взглядом коллоидные частицы, преодолевшие первое препятствие, задерживает второй механический предварительный фильтр, который в 4 раза плотнее первого.

Третий, абсорбиpующий фильтр на основе высококачественного активированного угля удаляет хлор, легкие микрочастицы, некоторые органические примеси и вещества, влияющие на вкус воды.

Такая вода, прошедшая тройную фильтрацию, уже на этом этапе лучше любой водопроводной воды, но это лишь начало. Следующий этап водоочистки в приборе Aqueena происходит на полупроницаемой мембране, фильтрующей воду на молекулярном уровне. Атомы чистой воды проходят через миллионы невероятно мелких пор в мембране, видимых только под электронным микроскопом, поскольку их размер не превышает 0,0001 микрона. Химические вещества, органические примеси, токсины, тяжелые металлы, тригалометаны, биологические примеси и сотни других растворенных в воде загрязняющих веществ задерживаются, удаляются и вымываются.

На сегодняшний день обратный осмос представляет собой наиболее современную и надежную технологию водоочистки. Он используется даже для удаления соли из морской воды.

Цептер и далее совершенствует технологии. Фильтр Aqueena оснащен передовым устройством для автоматического промывания мембраны. Эта новая функция смывает примеси с поверхности мембраны, продлевая срок службы мембраны и гарантируя чистоту очищенной воды с первой капли, практически независимо от концентрации загрязнения, присутствовавшего в воде, поступающей в систему. Все операции автоматизированы и осуществляются без вмешательства владельца фильтра.

После прохождения через мембрану очищенная вода медленно пропускается через постугольный фильтр, состоящий из активированного угля, для удаления летучих, газообразных веществ, которые могли пройти сквозь мембрану.

Теперь наша безопасная вода также имеет удивительный освежающий и нейтральный вкус чистой воды, который можно сравнить только со вкусом воды из высокогорных ручьев.

В системе Aqueena нет слабых мест. Исключительного качества не только вода, полученная с ее помощью, но и любой другой аспект системы Aqueena. Непревзойденное качество исполнения, выбор наилучших материалов, новаторские и полностью автоматические технические элементы, надежность, безопасность и неповторимый скандинавский дизайн помогли компании Цептер стать мировым лидером в секторе бытовых систем водоочистки.

Среди технически прогрессивных особенностей фильтра Aqueena стоит особо отметить автоматическую систему промывания мембраны, благодаря которой увеличивается срок службы мембраны и одновременно улучшается качество очищенной воды с самой первой капли. Блок очистки также оснащен индикатором, позволяющим быстро убедиться в исправности системы. Понятно, что такая совершенная система как Aqueena, оснащена встроенными системами безопасности. Шведские инженеры не только разработали лучшую систему электробезопасности (EN61558), но также, впервые в истории бытовых фильтров для воды, создали систему защиты от протечки. Система Aqueena - это не просто чистая вода, но и удобство, высокое качество нашей повседневной жизни, безопасность и надежность в использовании на долгие годы.

Aqueena - преимущества чистоты Система очистки воды Aqueena от Цептер (Zepter) 2
- надежность технического обеспечения
- уникальная система защита от протечек
- автоматическая система промывания мембраны
- максимальная электробезопасность
- непревзойденное качество материалов
- сертификат соответствия стандарту 58 ANSI/NSF
- возможность очистки даже сильно загрязненной воды
- исключительно высокохудожественный дизайн
- произведено в Швеции

Технические характеристики
- производительность мембраны 43 галона
- объём накопителя 17 литров
- автоматическая промывка мембраны
- минерализатор отсутствует
- защита от протекания
- насос в комплекте

----------


## Евка-Мотылек

Здравствуйте! У вас есть  лосьон для рукSwisso Logical Gold?

----------


## Юда

> Вложение 5373436
> Мини-тёрка Цептер (Zepter) (Код: VGW-0053)
> 
> Изготовлена из нетоксичного, безопасного для продуктов полипропилена.  Оснащена очень острым фигурным лезвием из нержавеющей стали.
> 
> Цена: 70грн
> 
> совершенно новая, ни разу не использовалась.


 Терка у вас есть? это одно лезвие, как шинковка капусты классическая?

----------


## Trilogy

> Здравствуйте! У вас есть  лосьон для рукSwisso Logical Gold?


 Добрый день, с Новым годом!

пока нет в наличии

---------- Сообщение добавлено  01.01.2015 в 15:06 ----------




> Терка у вас есть? это одно лезвие, как шинковка капусты классическая?


 Здравствуйте с Новым годом, да она как шинковка капусты, но уже данная модель не производится, снята с продажи.

----------


## Trilogy

> Вложение 8314694
> 
> цена 2299 грн


 ап

----------


## Ланочка

Массажер Прибор для удаления морщин Viselle Zepter в рабочем состоянии.

цена договорная

----------


## aroma80

Интересует лампа и если есть наборы рюмок, бокалов

----------


## (((Svetlana)))

Добрый день! Есть ли у Вас в наличии лосьоны для рук?

----------


## Trilogy

Здравствуйте, есть.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.04.2015 в 23:02 ----------

Здравствуйте, какого диаметра Вас интересует лампа Биоптрон? и какие наборы рюмок ?

----------


## abav09

вот  он, фирменный цептер!!! Качество которое говорит само за себя, называется поколола орехи......пальцы еле целые остались!!!

----------


## abav09

Вложение 10582731

----------


## Сахарок

Крепкий орешек оказался...

----------


## bect

Вы просто убили многогодичную тему своим фото!!

----------


## abav09

я очень рассердилась за эту фигню, ведь заплатила деньги ...

----------


## Trilogy

Фильтр для воды цептер в продаже

----------


## Марисаб

добрый вечер терка еще есть в наличии?

----------

